# Can they force you to work overtime?



## Olaf (Dec 13, 2020)

Did your store have availability convo forms for TM to fill out? My store did and I didn’t fill one out but for the week of Christmas I got scheduled 10.5 hours each day even if I don’t want to work OT...


----------



## sunnydays (Dec 13, 2020)

if you are scheduled for it, you need to work it or otherwise have a conversation with your lead(s) about it


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 13, 2020)

It's only overtime if you're scheduled more than 40 hours in a week.


----------



## sunnydays (Dec 13, 2020)

Rarejem said:


> It's only overtime if you're scheduled more than 40 hours in a week.


in some states more than 8 hours per day is also overtime


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 13, 2020)

Yes, they can, unless there is a specific legal reason they can't  (ADA, FMLA, or minor work rules come to mind) under "needs of the business."


----------



## Poofresh (Dec 23, 2020)

They can not force overtime if it's verbal. Like my manager told me yesterday, can u do OT tomorrow, then u can say yes or no. I said yes, but I may say "nevermind" later.  I'll let u know if I get coaching for changing my mind.


----------

